# Looking for a gym



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

In April we move to Spain full time and I want to find a cool or breezy gym to work out at, preferably with free weights dumbbells etc. I hate weight machines, find them restrictive. In the UK I have a weekly session with a personal trainer who comes to the house, so that is also a possibility, if anyone knows an English speaking guy around the area? Or a gym?

Initially we will be west of Fuengirola at El Faro, near to El Chapparral Golf. When we buy somewhere it is likely to be towards La Cala de Mijas; so this is the rough area. 

Any advice on A gym or Personal Trainers would be appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

CroptopMartin said:


> In April we move to Spain full time and I want to find a cool or breezy gym to work out at, preferably with free weights dumbbells etc. I hate weight machines, find them restrictive. In the UK I have a weekly session with a personal trainer who comes to the house, so that is also a possibility, if anyone knows an English speaking guy around the area? Or a gym?
> 
> Initially we will be west of Fuengirola at El Faro, near to El Chapparral Golf. When we buy somewhere it is likely to be towards La Cala de Mijas; so this is the rough area.
> 
> Any advice on A gym or Personal Trainers would be appreciated.


 I think they have one at the club la costa resort in Mijas - open to non-members???? But there must be others, try looking at the local hotels websites. A lot of towns have open air gym type machinery too

Jo xxx


----------



## PaulAtLaCala (Jan 18, 2012)

There is a public gym right in the centre of La Cala - next to the library. There is 
also a new one opening up by La Noria Golf Course (5 -8 mins walk from the centre of La Cala). Opening April this year I believe. Hope that helps
Paul


----------

